# Solved: Some of me exe have stopped working



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi

 I'm not totally sure when it happened but I think it was when I tried to download and install software that would allow me to acces my kodak camera. Later I noticed that my install/uninstall folder showed empty so I restored a previous version of my registy. That fixed that but then I noticed that my Incredimail wouldn't start. When I click on it, the hourglass shows but then it doesn't start up. Later I downloaded a program called The ultimate Troubleshooter and A Really Small Application. Neither of them will start up, altho they will install with no problem... I've done AVG scans, Ad-aware, spybot, and online scans, they all find nothing. I have defragged, did scan disk and looked for something unrecognizable in HJT. I don't think it's a virus but then again I don't know. Can anyone help me. I really don't want to have to wipe my drive or lose all my email 

PS My computer is Win ME and it's also a bit on the slow side I think


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

any one have any ideas?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello Wishcard....Welcome to TSG
Do you know how to post a hijackthis log? If yes please do so..if not please follow the instruction in the tutorial linked below and post one.
This is normal. You may start at step 2. Click below.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial94.html


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Bandit

Thank You so much for answering my post! I'm so sorry I didn't see it... Anyways I'll post my Hijack this log... Thank You so much

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:19:48 PM, on 28/09/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\SCHEDM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANTIVIR PERSONALEDITION CLASSIC\AVGCTRL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;127.0.0.1;<local>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {BE89472C-B803-4D1D-9A9A-0A63660E0FE3} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~1\COPERN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgctrl] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgctrl.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [schedm] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\schedm.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www5.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} - http://www.cogeco.ca/en/ols21/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wishcard,
is your system restore working and have you tried it? I want you to be sure that it works before we proceed...I see nothing in your log thats bad. However I will go over it again in the morning. Let me know about system restore....and please post a couple of examples of the exe's that are not working.


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

My restore is on...  At that time, I didn't have my restore on when this happened... As I said, I did a restore of my registry tho . The only exe (?) that don't work is incredimail (which has always been on my computer, and A_Really_Small_App_Setup.exe & Cleanup452.exe (these I downloaded after I did the restore because I was trying to get my email to work). I also just tried to click on scanwise (a prog for agfa snapscan) and I got the error message msvcirt.dll is linked to missing msvcrt (I might have that replacement file tho). 

Thank you


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok we may have to do this one at a time...run hijackthis again and check this box then hit fix selected.

O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IncrediMail) - http://www5.incredimail.com/contents...r/imloader.cab

Then try your incredimail.

Below is a link to fix the dll error. See how much help that is then we can go from there.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=296551


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

whewww ok got that done... the dlls took a bit of work around... my scan prog is fixed but incredimail still isn't working...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok....have you tried an uninstall and reinstall for incredimail?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

I tried updating it... but I didn't try the uninstall because I was worried I would lose my account info and emails in it... I'll move things and try that....


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

ok when I tried to reinstall it gives me "installation script error" and then puts an icon to complete the installation on the desktop...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok...lets try an internet explorer repair then. Go to the control panel...look for the version of internet explorer that you have in add/remove programs. Click it just like you were going to remove it. Then select the repair option,,,,if its not in add/remove programs then go to start,,,,run and copy then paste the following in the run box and hit ok. That should bring it up.....see if that fixes incredimail.

rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

ahhhh You know I did run IE once when incredimail stopped working and no probs, but I didn't notice it was no longer in my add/remove..

So I did the copy and paste and I got this message "Internet Explorer 6 could not be repaired. Please run Setup again to reinstall all components" when I click on details I get "Internet Explorer 6 cannot be repaired due to the following errors: Version 5.54027.300 of file SHFOLDER.DLL exists, but the version needs to be greater than 6.02800.1100."

This explains why it would give me problems when I tried an online Panda Scan

So how do I find a good version of IE or should I uninstall this version?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Just a minute and I ll link you....just download I E 6...do not remove anything and it will add the needed files...I hope this is help...be sure you have a good restore point. 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

I tried to install twice and it still gives me that error... it won't update that file for some reason


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Seems we ve hit on the problem. I need some time to look around.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Please post exactly the error you are recieving when you are trying to install I E 6,,, there are many many to choose from and its difficult to know which is the right choice. thanks


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

It installs in seconds, so then I tried the repair ie that we did earlier and it gave me the same error "Internet Explorer 6 could not be repaired. Please run Setup again to reinstall all components" when I click on details I get "Internet Explorer 6 cannot be repaired due to the following errors: Version 5.54027.300 of file SHFOLDER.DLL exists, but the version needs to be greater than 6.02800.1100." So it installs but it won't update that file (and maybe not others)...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahhhh ok now I understand..So you have tried the repair and its a no go....you have tried the install of I E 6 and its a no go as well.
I doubt that it really is installing if its seconds,,,please be patient as I need to find the correct method of repair. I am sure I E 6 is either broke or not properly installed. Hang in there we ll get it. Im still looking around.

Edit: Have you tried scandisk??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I ll have to say I found the link below....I am not sure if it pertains to your situation and it is a bit complicated. Take a look at it.....ask the questions you need to ask please.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;303399


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi

I did that and got to method 4. That enabled me to fix the conflict and reinstall incredimail but incredimail still won't work.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,,I need to think on it...in the meantime someone with the awnser may post. Just letting you know I have nt give up.

Have you tried disabling your firewall?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, it still doesn't work... Could it be a registry prob?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Usually if you get a reinstall of incredimaill and no joy then its Internet explorer. The two programs work together...You have nt tried to repair or reinstall I E since the method 4 repair??

Edit yes you could safely try this command in the run box.
go to start and then run. Copy and paste the following in the run box and hit ok.

scanreg /fix

then follow instructions as they come. You should probably try that first.


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

I just tried the reinstall. It goes thru it's stuff but incredimail still won't work... Looks like there is various probs.. Seems that ad-aware is telling me that my defs or more than 17 days old but when I try to download the update, it stops at 5% and then tells me there's an error and to redownload (and of course then it says the same thing again). My firewall kept telling me it had it had a prob so I deinstalled (took all ref to sygate out of my registry) and reinstalled again. So far so good but I might try zonealarm again (the last time I had it it started having probs). Come to think of it I tried zonealarm because sygate exe stopped working and uninstalling itself and then eventually zonealarm did the same thing. 

I did the scanreg /fix and no joy 

WishCard


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I noticed you recently scanned your computer online with panda,,,did you happen to save a report? If not please when you get time scan there again and save a report... Also how do you connect to the internet? Dialup or broadband?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

It won't let me scan... it gives me an error that it can't download altho active x is enabled. When I first noticed I had a problem and couldn't figure it out, I tried that and it wouldn't scan
I use cable internet


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I see...ok I need more time to think...Im not at my best this weekend. have you had a popup blocker installed? AOL?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

np well I use firefox but scan with explorer... but I never had these problems before. I think it all started with trying to install the drivers for my digital...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Please try this active X test. I promise you it is safe it should show the time and date. You may have to accept a yes to see it. I did. Click below.
EDIT: You must use Internet Explorer to test at this site.

http://www.pcpitstop.com/testax.asp


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

yep all ok there... I did the whole battery of tests there also... other than not having xp and not enough memory, my computer was fine... 

 It's not looking good is it


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have a windows ME cd???

Well I would nt say we are at the end of the line yet...let me read over the thread again...see what i've missed or left out. There is so much information out there to look at,,,I am just going to have to take tonight and see if I can find something useful.


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

I have the cd, but I'm not sure if it's only of use if I want to wipe my drive... my puter is compaq presario but to use the cd there is no option to just install or repair, only to wipe it.. There's a whole big thing about it, the long and short of it is that that's what it was shipped with but it is faulty altho I do know how to install the cabs from the D partition...

Thank you Soooo much! and you've done so much already!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I did nt do anything yet 

Edit: Try post #35 first.
Below is a link that you are probably gonna hate me for. I would start with method 6. Seems there are many workarounds to this problem. It is my opinion that 6 is the most likely to work for you... Good luck.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/303399/EN-US/


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

See if this helps download and run "exefix08" from this site,,,give it time to run. I would try this first...do nt forget you have system restore if things go wrong.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Only_IE.html


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Woohoo


It's working now!  I did the exe fix my new copy works good. The old copy still won't work but that's fine... 

Thanks a looooot :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wahoooo! You are welcome! Please mark the thread solved when you get a chance by clicking thread tools at the top of the page. Oh and still I would go and get that panda online scan just in case.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Will do

I wanted to ask you another question tho...

Is there a software to load that will protect me from probs (other than using restore) when installing drivers and such. I had one when I used win 98, I've tried to wipe and install 98se but it wouldn't work (I think it might be because this came with win me -- when I had 98 it was a diff machine). I know I've seen it for xp, but nothing for win me...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I use a hosts file which helps linked in the thread just below.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/497617-solved-hosts-file.html

Also there is adaware which is free and I use as well.
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

There is panda online scan...I use that and save the report once a month or so...more often if I visit Iffy sites or if I start getting popups or if my computer starts behaving differently.
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.

Another thing I do is when I am satisfied my computer is clean is I will save a hijack log or a winpfind log to look at then use it to compare with later to see if there are any changes and to help me learn what is supposed to be there.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/hijackthis.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php

I tend to stay away from automatic programs as I find that I would rather be in control of when things come on and start working. And sometimes if I find a thread that looks interesting and I can see that somone is involved who may stick with it I will follow along to learn and be more informed...Thats the whole key....if you can be informed you are more protected just with the knowledge....thats a big plus when it comes to malware.

The windows updates......I dunno...I leave that up to the user. It seems that no matter how updated you are there are problems anyway.

Windows 98 for a compaq is what you need....Please do not ever decide to fdisk your computer as it will erase part of the bios F10 partition and a real headache to get back on your drive if you ve never done it before. Keep system restore working....check it every now and again...restore will not remove malware but it is very useful and needed. You can clean your restore points to clear off drivespace at times.

Many people use Firefox browser instead of IE...I ve used both..seems a good browser..I just happen to prefer IE.

Thats about the best advice I can give...your best protection is you and people like us who devote time to helping and will offer advice ideas and help freely.

Im not sure about the drivers....I ll have to look around for that one. Or maybe I am not understanding.

And of course you may ask as many questions as you like at anytime.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh and Tiny personal firewall....I like that firewall...the old version better than any of the others I ve seen...you can still get it at oldversion.com its the oldest version there.


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I was looking for old progs one day and happened accross that site and then forgot to bookmark it and duhhhh what an easy name don't know why that never occurred to me lol

I use sygate but lately it's been giving me problems...

The prog that I was looking for was a program that I think I recall them saying it was like an overlay on your computer so that you can test ms downloads, drivers or even trials first. Then you turn it off and install what works... I think the most useful of it was that you didn't end up with changed dlls, and orphan files...

Thanks again


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

the reason I'm looking for this is I think why I ended up with all these probs to begin with. I tried to load the software for my digital camera and it messed with things and didn't work...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds interesting....something new,,, thanks. I ll have a look around for it this weekend and see what I can comeup with.


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Bandit

I downloaded and tried TPF and I guess I didn't get the settings right but it annoyed me too much lol So I redownloaded my old version of sygate. BUUUUUTTTT just recently I found another site you might be interested in if you don't know about it is http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html and has so many of the last free versions of software... The closest I could find to what I was looking for was total uninstall. The software I had seen back then was only good to win98 but who knows... If I find it in some of my old cd back ups I try and remember to look it up and post it here...

Thanks again and :up: :up:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thank you for the opportunity to help and learn.....best of luck! I ll check out the site...thank you very much.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey thats a really cool site......you know you can always PM me or add me to msn [email protected] I never did find that overlay program...sorry.


----------

